# Wie schafft man es berauf so langsam zu fahren?



## rennradler6 (15. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

ich frage mich, wie es manche (oder viele) Leute schaffen, so langsam zu fahren? Nein, das ist jetzt nicht zynisch gemeint, sondern ernst. Ich mußte heute absteigen, weil es Wegvestopfung gab. Ich habe den Fehler gemacht, am Sonntag eine beliebte MTB-Runde zu fahren. Das war Slalom mit beweglichen Pylonen. Meist konnte ich mich durcharbeiten - bis auf die steilste Stelle.  Es ging recht steil bergauf (ca. 25%) und vor mir war ein Trupp, der im Zeitlupentempo hochgekrochen ist. Wegscheuchen ging nicht und bei dem Krichtempo kann ich steil bergauf nicht fahren. Dieses steile, holprige Stück fahre ich immer mit viel Speed (ca. 10 km/h), da es eine schmale, gute Fahrspur gibt (ca. 30cm breit, links und rechts davon ist es wüst) und wenn ich so langsam fahre, treffe ich die Spur nicht. Das Stück ist nicht lang, ca. 200m, aber 25% steil. Klar muß ich (gute 80kg) da 700W treten, aber auf dem kurzen Stück geht das problemlos, dahinter wird es praktisch eben. Ich frage mich, wie es andere schaffen, da mit 3 km/h hochzuschleichen und nicht Schlangenlinien zu fahren - selbst schiebend wollte ich schneller gehen.


----------



## J.O (15. Juli 2012)

das is Jahre lange übung und zu wenig Training um da schnell hoch zu kommen  
Wie soll man das sagen? einfach am Gleichgewichtsgefühl arbeiten dann sollte das auch langsam gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (15. Juli 2012)

Gleichgewicht trainieren u. hohe Trittfrequenz halten 

Mein Tipp zum Üben: Bleib bei einem normalen Anstieg immer mal stehen bleiben ohne den Fuß abzusetzen. Ansonsten auf schmalen Balken etc. balancieren üben:





Ride on,
Marc


----------



## on any sunday (16. Juli 2012)

700 Watt treten. Is klar. Aber nur, wenn du im Bad über deinen Fön stolperst. Don't feed trolls


----------



## rennradler6 (16. Juli 2012)

Taja, nur weil du so ein Schlaffi bist .... Fahr mal mit dem Rennrad bei einer Dorfmeisterschaft mit. Da wird dir Hören und Sehen vergehen, wie die 17-jährigen bolzen.

Natürlich nicht Dauerleistung, sondern über knapp 200m, also ca. eine Minute - wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil. Meine Dauerleistung ist ca. 350W, was bei meiner Größe (190) nicht mal für einen C-Amateur reicht. Ein Spitzenprofi meiner Größe würde 550W Dauerleistung treten. Schon mal geschaut, was Bahnsprinter kurzfristig leisten? 2000W.


----------



## roliK (16. Juli 2012)

ein 25 % steiles, holpriges, 200 m langes Stück mit 10 km/h bergauf fahren? und dann bist du aufgewacht ...


----------



## HB76 (16. Juli 2012)

on any sunday schrieb:


> 700 Watt treten. Is klar. Aber nur, wenn du im Bad über deinen Fön stolperst. Don't feed trolls



1000 watt ist auch für einen normalen radlern nicht das große problem, nur sind das dann nur wenige sekunden. 

und an den fred ersteller, tja das ist immer das selbe, wenn ich deinen nicknamen richtig lese. rennradfahrer haben kein gleichgewichtssinn, ist immer lustig zu beobachten wenn beiker und rennradfahrer zusammen auf der strasse oder wald unterwegs sind. spätestens an der ersten kreuzung sieht man die rennradfahrer ausklicken, wo der beiker stehen bleibt ohne abzusetzen.


----------



## dubbel (16. Juli 2012)

und dann kommt der BMXer mit ausgefahrenen ellbogen und räumt eine kurve weiter die übriggebliebenen beiker ab.


----------



## HB76 (16. Juli 2012)

dubbel schrieb:


> und dann kommt der BMXer mit ausgefahrenen ellbogen und räumt eine kurve weiter die übriggebliebenen beiker ab.



kann passieren,,


----------



## rennradler6 (16. Juli 2012)

HB76 schrieb:


> und an den fred ersteller, tja das ist immer das selbe, wenn ich deinen nicknamen richtig lese. rennradfahrer haben kein gleichgewichtssinn,


Das will ich nicht in Abrede stellen. Als Rennradfahrer trainiert man ja langsamfahren eher weniger


----------



## Toolkid (16. Juli 2012)

rennradler6 schrieb:


> ... selbst schiebend wollte ich schneller gehen.



Einfach Ferse von einem Fuß an die Fußspitze vom anderen setzen, dabei am Fahrrad abstützen, um nicht umzufallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kandyman (16. Juli 2012)

Wenn's eine ernstgemeinte Frage war: Im stehen vorbeibolzen ist bei Schleichern eh die richtige Technik. Nur nicht verschalten vorm Gipfel, sonst gibt's Gelächter...

Ansonsten: Such dir einen schön langen (> 60HM) Steilanstieg an der Grenze zur Fahrbarkeit und schau wie weit du raufkommst im 1. Gang. Hast du überhaupt eine ausreichend niedrige Übersetzung? Unter 24:36 geht da nix!


----------



## rennradler6 (16. Juli 2012)

Die Frage ist ernst gemeint - ich will keinen verschaukeln. Beim Rennrad hab ich in meinen besten Zeiten 1200 bis 1300 Hm in der Stunde geschafft, zur Zeit sind es nur gute 1000Hm bei idealem Gelände wie z.B. den Jaufenpaß hoch.

Ich krieg das bergauf nicht hin, so langsam zu sein, ohne Gleichgewichtsprobleme zu bekommen. Man muß an dem Stück wie am Lineal gezogen geradeaus fahren, weil es wie gesagt eine ca. 30 cm breite Fahrspur gibt, die fast holperfrei ist, aber links und rechts davon ist es wüstes Steinzeugs. Wenn man da erst mal reinkommt, wars das mit einem Hardtail.



> Ansonsten: Such dir einen schön langen (> 60HM) Steilanstieg an der  Grenze zur Fahrbarkeit und schau wie weit du raufkommst im 1. Gang. Hast  du überhaupt eine ausreichend niedrige Übersetzung? Unter 24:36 geht da  nix!


Ich hab 24:32 - reicht mir von der Kraft. Problem ist eher, daß ich gaaaanz weit nach vorne gehen muß, sonst steigt mein Rad hoch - ich habe eh schon den Vorbau umgedreht, um tiefer zu kommen. Kondition und Kraft in den Beinen hab ich mehr als genug. Die Fahrtechnik ist der limitierende Faktor. Das ist klar: beim Rennrad muß man hohe Geschwindigkeiten sicher beherrschen, aber keine technischen Passagen wie beim MTB. Ich werde nie ein Steuerkünstler, war noch nie meine Stärke, aber besser werden will ich schon, weil ich sonst oft absteigen muß, wo ich von der Kraft locker fahren kann.


----------



## Votec Tox (16. Juli 2012)

rennradler6 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist ernst gemeint - ich will keinen verschaukeln....
> Ich krieg das bergauf nicht hin, so langsam zu sein, ohne Gleichgewichtsprobleme zu bekommen. Man muß an dem Stück wie am Lineal gezogen geradeaus fahren,.....


Arbeite an Deiner Blickführung, vielleicht schaust Du zu nah vors Vorderrad (oder auf die langsamen MtBler anstatt an Ihnen vorbei ).
Übe doch einfach erst einmal auf Asphalt auf einer weißen Straßenmarkieung ganz langsam auf dem weißen Strich zu fahren.
Und nicht nur mit VR-Lenkbewegungen ausbalancieren sondern mit den Knien/Körper. Das VR folgt Deinem Blick nach vorn und kommt dann auch nicht ins "Trudeln", das ist ja oft der Grund fürs Scheitern bergauf in Rinnen.


----------



## scylla (16. Juli 2012)

breiten Weg mit ein wenig Steigung (bergauf) hernehmen, und dann ohne die Bremse zu ziehen versuchen darauf stehen zu bleiben. Vorderrad dabei ein wenig eingeschlagen. Weil das am Anfang etwas größere Ausgleichsbewegungen benötigt immer nur mal ein bisschen stehen bleiben, dann ein paar m weiter rollen, vor du umfällst. Wenn's besser geht, als Ausgleichsbewegung immer ein paar cm zurückrollen lassen, dann wieder durch Pedaldruck abfangen und ein wenig vorrollen. Wenn du lange genug übst, kannst du das dann auch ohne wirklich große Bewegungen dabei zu machen 1-2 Minuten durchhalten. Wenn die Balance gut genug ist, klappt das mit dem Spur treffen von ganz allein, weil du dir dann in aller Ruhe die Linie aussuchen kannst, ohne zum Rad zu kippen oder wild mit dem Lenker zu rudern...
Und dann suchst du dir die Schleicher, und freust dich, dass du noch viel langsamer kannst als die, weil deine Technik stimmt


----------



## sic_ (16. Juli 2012)

Man ist doch eh erst langsam genug, wenn man bergauf von Spaziergängern überholt wird.

Ist eigentlich ganz einfach.
Den Blick frei in die Landschaft, den kleinsten Gang rein und dann eine Trittfrequenz halten die gerade noch reicht um nicht stehen zu bleiben.
Der Rest wie zb. das Gleichgewicht halten kommt von ganz alleine.


----------



## Bombenkrator (16. Juli 2012)

rennradler6 schrieb:


> ...beim Rennrad muß man hohe Geschwindigkeiten sicher beherrschen..


also ich denk im wald ist man mit dem downhiller nicht wesentlich langsamer als mit dem rennrad. dazu noch bäume, sprünge und anlieger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnellerseller (16. Juli 2012)

regt sich keiner über Bergabschleicher auf? oder auf der Autobahn,Bioladen,Cleanpark oder oder oder...???

Mir schwant auch n Troll...


----------



## Kordl (16. Juli 2012)

Also ich bin auch so ein fast Bergaufbremser 

Darf von meinem Arzt aus net mehr als 170 Puls habe, zwecks Blutdruck.

Da kommt man scho an die Geschindigkeit wo man zu Fuß fast schneller ist. 

Gleichgewicht ist dann bei der Geschwindigkeit sehr empfehlenswert. 

Tom


----------



## Onkel Manuel (16. Juli 2012)

schnellerseller schrieb:


> regt sich keiner über Bergabschleicher auf?



Ich hab letztens bergab (teilweise weit über 20%) aufm Forstweg so einen VW Transporter (Pritsche) überholt, der fuhr mir einfach zu langsam. Der Mann im Traktor davor hat auch net schlecht geschaut, als ich mich da vorbei gezwängt habe...


----------



## rennradler6 (16. Juli 2012)

Bombenkrator schrieb:


> also ich denk im wald ist man mit dem downhiller nicht wesentlich langsamer als mit dem rennrad. dazu noch bäume, sprünge und anlieger.


Naja, einen Alpenpaß fährt man mit 80 bis über 100 km/h ab (mehr geht nicht wegen Luftwiderstand). Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß es viele Waldstrecken gibt, wo Du das erreichen kannst. Da brauchst Du ja schon ordentlich Anlauf.  Dennoch ist so ein Downhill-Ritt technisch viel anspruchsvoller, als mit dem Rennrad einen Alpenpaß runterzubrettern. 

Ist schon klar, daß ein guter MTBler/Downhiller fahrtechnisch mehr drauf hat, als ein durchschnittlicher Rennradler. Aber unter den Rennradlern gibt es ja auch solche, die Radcross betreiben. Die können auch super fahren. Klaus Peter Thaler war so einer. Der war mehrmals Crossweltmeister und ein guter Straßeprofi. Dank seiner tollen Fahrradbeherrschung hat er so manche Situation gemeistert, bei der die Konkurrenz einen Massensturz produziert hat.


----------



## axisofjustice (16. Juli 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6rVrSjTLo9o"]You won't believe this!      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Sailboarder (22. Juli 2012)

"Ich hab 24:32 - reicht mir von der Kraft. Problem ist eher, daß ich gaaaanz weit nach vorne gehen muß, sonst steigt mein Rad hoch"


Der entscheidende Punkt neben dem persönlichen Fahrkönnen ist die Rahmengeometrie mit Sitzposition. Je weiter vorn in Bezug zum hinteren Radaufstandspunkt sich der Gesamtschwerpunkt von Fahrer plus Fahrzeug befindet, umso leichter ist es, auch mit ruhigem Tritt steile Passagen zu bewältigen. Neben der geringeren Kippgefahr nach hinten verringert sich auch die Nervosität um den hinteren Radaufstandspunkt. Darüber hinaus wird auch das Vorderrad höher belastet, so dass Lenkkorrekturen besser umgesetzt werden. Weiter unterstützen kann man das Ganze noch durch eine absenkbare Gabel. Wenn Du wie ich sehr groß bist, kannst Du den Nachteil des hohen Schwerpunktes durch ein Bike mit einer solchen Geometrie einigermaßen in den Griff bekommen. Probier mal ein Liteville und Du wirst wissen, was ich meine.


----------



## Nachaz (23. Juli 2012)

rennradler6 schrieb:


> Ich hab 24:32 - reicht mir von der Kraft. Problem ist eher, daß ich gaaaanz weit nach vorne gehen muß, sonst steigt mein Rad hoch - ich habe eh schon den Vorbau umgedreht, um tiefer zu kommen. Kondition und Kraft in den Beinen hab ich mehr als genug. Die Fahrtechnik ist der limitierende Faktor. Das ist klar: beim Rennrad muß man hohe Geschwindigkeiten sicher beherrschen, aber keine technischen Passagen wie beim MTB. Ich werde nie ein Steuerkünstler, war noch nie meine Stärke, aber besser werden will ich schon, weil ich sonst oft absteigen muß, wo ich von der Kraft locker fahren kann.



Würde mal gucken, ob Dein Sattel nicht auch zu hoch ist (hatte gleiches Problem, war bei mir der Fall). Alles andere ist geschrieben worden:


Blickführung weiter nach vorne
Stehen bleiben, ohne Kontakt Fuß zu Boden üben
Balancieren üben auf Fahrbahnmarkiereung/Baumstamm bei langsamen Tempo
sich selbst "zwingen" bei nidrigem Bergauf-Tempo den Lenker still zu halten.
Gleichmäßiger Tritt (sollte man als RR-Fahrer aber können )


----------



## rennradler6 (23. Juli 2012)

Sailboarder schrieb:


> " Wenn Du wie ich sehr groß bist, kannst Du den Nachteil des hohen Schwerpunktes durch ein Bike mit einer solchen Geometrie einigermaßen in den Griff bekommen. Probier mal ein Liteville und Du wirst wissen, was ich meine.


Ja, ich habe eine Schrittlänge von knapp 96cm. Das ist sicher Teil des Problems. Liteville sagt mir als Rennradler nichts. Ich habe mal geschaut, Joe Klieber ist mir ein Begriff. Aber: deren Hardtail ist mir vom Rahmen her zu kurz.


----------



## [email protected] (23. Juli 2012)

Hut ab, Geschwindigkeit stabilisiert wohl nicht nur bergab 

Das Balancieren lernen die meisten Leute wohl automatisch (wenn man nicht gleich absteigt), da die wenigsten allgemein so fit sind um alles hochzuziehen.. 

Ich selber komme nur im Sitzen längere starke Steigungen hoch, fürs dauernd im Stehen fahren fehlt mir da deutlich die Kraft & Ausdauer. 

Mein Stumpjumper neigt auch sehr zum Steigen, d.h. dann liege ich fast auf dem Lenker. Dann gehen die Ellenbogen und Kniee mehr nach außen und man kann besser balancieren.


----------



## Sailboarder (23. Juli 2012)

rennradler6 schrieb:


> Ja, ich habe eine Schrittlänge von knapp 96cm. Das ist sicher Teil des Problems. Liteville sagt mir als Rennradler nichts. Ich habe mal geschaut, Joe Klieber ist mir ein Begriff. Aber: deren Hardtail ist mir vom Rahmen her zu kurz.



96 cm Schrittlänge ist wirklich recht ordentlich und nochmal 3 cm mehr als ich habe. Das Hardtail von Liteville (101) hat in der M/L Ausführung tatsächlich "nur" ca. 1100 mm Radstand und eine Sitzrohrlänge von 385 mm. Beim Liteville 301 (Fully) hat der XXL-Rahmen 1232 mm Radstand und 540 mm Sitzrohrlänge http://www.liteville.de/t/22_30.html. Es wird Dich vielleicht überraschen, aber ich habe mich trotz 1,88 m Größe aus Gründen der Agilität auf engen Trails für einen L-Rahmen entschieden und bin von den Klettereigenschaften trotzdem sehr angetan. Bevor ich mir allerdings hier noch den Vorwurf der Werbung für die Marke machen lassen muss, probier einfach mal so ein Rad aus und Du wirst selbst sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saitex (24. Juli 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hut ab, Geschwindigkeit stabilisiert wohl nicht nur bergab
> 
> Das Balancieren lernen die meisten Leute wohl automatisch (wenn man nicht gleich absteigt), da die wenigsten allgemein so fit sind um alles hochzuziehen..
> 
> ...


 
Das wundert mich aber... ich fahre Steigungen auch im Sitzen hoch doch sobald ich weiß das ich nicht mehr lange durch halte schalte ich 2 Gänge hoch und Radel im stehen


----------



## [email protected] (24. Juli 2012)

Saitex schrieb:


> Das wundert mich aber... ich fahre Steigungen auch im Sitzen hoch doch sobald ich weiß das ich nicht mehr lange durch halte schalte ich 2 Gänge hoch und Radel im stehen



na ja, da ich im Sitzen schon am Limit bin, würde ich das Hochschalten und Aufstehen wirklich nicht lange durchhalten


----------



## Innocent (24. Juli 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> na ja, da ich im Sitzen schon am Limit bin, würde ich das Hochschalten und Aufstehen wirklich nicht lange durchhalten



Bei mir scheitert es unter "Volllast" dann an der technischen Ausführung, sobald ich aus dem Sattel gehe ist die Traktion am Hinterrad weg und dabei komme ich noch nicht mal annähernd an Spitzenleistungen von 700W


----------



## rennradler6 (24. Juli 2012)

Im Wiegetritt fahren geht m.E. am MTB nicht. 

Erstens ist es aufgrund der Lenkerposition einfach besch..., kostet enorm Kraft - das geht beim Rennrad viel besser und da ist Teil des erfolgreichen Bergfahrens ein Wechsel zwischen Sitzen und Stehen. Man muß sich im klaren sein, daß Weigetritt unökonomisch ist. Man macht das nur, um verschieden Muskelgruppen zu belasten, oder um kurze Steilstücke wegzudrücken.

Und zweitens geht es nur auf Teer, weil selbst auf einer guten Forststraße das Hinterrad sofort durchdreht.


----------



## Nachaz (24. Juli 2012)

rennradler6 schrieb:


> Im Wiegetritt fahren geht m.E. am MTB nicht.
> 
> Erstens ist es aufgrund der Lenkerposition einfach besch..., kostet enorm Kraft - das geht beim Rennrad viel besser und da ist Teil des erfolgreichen Bergfahrens ein Wechsel zwischen Sitzen und Stehen. Man muß sich im klaren sein, daß Weigetritt unökonomisch ist. Man macht das nur, um verschieden Muskelgruppen zu belasten, oder um kurze Steilstücke wegzudrücken.
> 
> Und zweitens geht es nur auf Teer, weil selbst auf einer guten Forststraße das Hinterrad sofort durchdreht.



Die Kunst ist es nicht 700 Watt aufs Pedal zu bringen, sondern soviel Watt wie möglich auf den festen Boden... und je nach Steigung und Bodenbeschaffenheit geht das besser auf der Sattelnase oder weiter vorne im Wiegetritt - kontrolliert, gleichmäßig und mit nicht zu viel und nicht zu wenig Kraft. Und wenn Du im Wiegetritt fährst musst Du auf dem MTB den Schwerpunkt möglichst ruhig halten, sonst verschwindet die Energie in der Tat im Dämpfer bzw. in der Gabel.

Ist halt etwas anspruchsvoller, kann man aber üben. Also den Hometrail über einen schön gerölligen oder schlammigen Anstieg umleiten und dann dran arbeiten langsamer zu werden! Viel Erfolg, mMn lohnt es sich.


----------



## Saitex (25. Juli 2012)

rennradler6 schrieb:


> Im Wiegetritt fahren geht m.E. am MTB nicht.
> 
> Erstens ist es aufgrund der Lenkerposition einfach besch..., kostet enorm Kraft - das geht beim Rennrad viel besser und da ist Teil des erfolgreichen Bergfahrens ein Wechsel zwischen Sitzen und Stehen. Man muß sich im klaren sein, daß Weigetritt unökonomisch ist. Man macht das nur, um verschieden Muskelgruppen zu belasten, oder um kurze Steilstücke wegzudrücken.
> 
> *Und zweitens geht es nur auf Teer, weil selbst auf einer guten Forststraße das Hinterrad sofort durchdreht*.


 
Nein! Das stimmt so auf keinen Fall! Nur weil es bei dir so ist muss es nicht bei anderen auch so sein... Ich kann wunderbar im Stehen einen Berg hoch fahren. Ob es sinnig ist wegen der Energieverschwendung oder ob man es macht um mal andere Muskeln zu belasten sei mal dahin gestellt...


----------

